# need employment



## aimie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello my name Aimie Benko. I live in homosassa, FL and looking for employment.  I have the ability to work in many different specialities. I will take a position as medical clerk, filing medical records, denials, patient representitive, instructor etc. I prefer partime with no benefits and very open to salary and shifts. I will travel to Ocala, Tampa and anything between.  

Aimie B., CPC
email
aimie72@gmail.com
I will send a resume


----------

